# اقتراح موضوع حول " مينوال سيرفس"



## bu3mmar (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكما اوفوا الاخوة في موضوع عالم الاجهزة الطبية 

فأود من الاخوة جميعا والاخ مهندس عادل خاصتا 

ان يضعوا " مينوال سيرفس " اي جهاز كان
كي يستفيد الاخوة منه

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العصا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

وانا أضم صوتي لك في هذا الموضوع لانه ضروري جدا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ ابو جسام المحترم .

تحية من الصميم .

فكرة رائعة لمن تتوفر لديه ليضعها في ملف .

جزاك الله خيرأ .

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

في المرفقات سرفس منوال لجهاز
A-scan
وهو يقوم بقياس قوة عدسة العين


----------



## م.الدمشقي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا كتيب الصيانه الخاص بجهاز الياج ليزر من انتاج شركة نايدك اليابانيه
وهو يستعمل في انواع مختلفه من العمليات في العين منها عمليات لمرضى الجلكوما
http://www.sendspace.com/file/efl16c


----------



## bu3mmar (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ مهندس دمشقي جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات وانشاء الله سنرى المزيد منك


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد أزار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت يكون فيه فعلا اكبر قدر من كتالوجات الصيانة حتى يستفيد منها الطلبة والخريجين


----------



## رحال حول العالم (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## tigersking007 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا دمشقى بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr.albasuni (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bu3mmar (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوورر اخ دمشقي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير عنا


----------



## محمد_2006_المهندس (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غيث طارق (1 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونتمنى ان تتوسع المشاركة لتكون عامة ونافعة للجميع


----------



## محمد_2006_المهندس (2 يناير 2007)

اضم صوتى للاخوة الزملاء يكون هناك كاتلوجات للاجهزة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن المدينة (3 يناير 2007)

اضم صوتي لكم ايضا


----------



## الهيموني (5 يناير 2007)

*مكتبة كتب صيانة وتشغيل للأجهزة الطبية*

اقتراح مفيد للغاية. لدي حوالي 9 غيغا بين كتاب تشغيل وكتب صيانة أكثرها في مجال المختبرات وما زال ينقصني الكثير حبذا لو نتبادل او نؤلف مكتبة خاصة بذلك:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يناير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل الهيموني .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب باي اقتراح يصب في مصلحة الأعضاء والزوار واثراء القسم من معلومات جليلة تفيد الجميع .

نتطلع لمشاركاتك وهمتك .

تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الاخ الهيموني فكرة حلوة


----------



## tarek2004_7 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## eng_hos (6 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب واتمنالك التوفيق دائما


----------



## eng_hos (6 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب


----------



## م/هناء (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
كنت محتاجه سيرفس منويل عن جهاز تحفيذالعضلاتmuscle stimulator
لو حد يقدر يفيدنى


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## المسلم84 (30 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيكم الخير ...
لو في كتيب عن اعطال الطبقي المحوري الct


----------



## جنتلمان القاهره (7 أبريل 2007)

موضوع مهم جداااااا ويحتاج لتثبيته وتنظيمه وانا من خبرتى المتواضعه اجد ان السيرفس منوال وتوفير قطع الغيار هما اكبر المشاكل التى تواجهنا


----------



## ملك التجهيزات (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا على جهودك اكيد الموضوع مهم كتير بس ما وجدته على الرابط


----------



## ملك التجهيزات (9 مارس 2008)

ارجو منكم المساعدة في الاجهزة العينية (بليييز) أي شي .....


----------



## hazemnnbb (9 مارس 2008)

مشكور كتير على الموضوع الرائع 
ومن عندي هدول انشالله يكون فيهم افادة
جهاز ultrasound 
http://www.sonosite.com/downloads/TitanServiceManual.pdf

جهاز ultrasound 
http://www.sonosite.com/downloads/iLook_SM_P02975-01A.pdf


----------



## المهندس بلكس (10 يوليو 2008)

م.الدمشقي قال:


> هذا كتيب الصيانه الخاص بجهاز الياج ليزر من انتاج شركة نايدك اليابانيه
> وهو يستعمل في انواع مختلفه من العمليات في العين منها عمليات لمرضى الجلكوما
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/efl16c


معلش اخي بس اللينك واقع ممكن ترفعلى واحد تاني مشكورا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يباركم وترسلوا مواضيع تفيد الجميع


----------



## majd82_m (9 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم على هذه الفكرة أخي ابو جسام ويشكر كل من شارك بوضع الكتيبات


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ع الملفات الرائعة


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوورين
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سمير طايع (2 مارس 2009)

اقتراح جميل ورائع وافادته ستكون كبيرة 
وهذا موقع رائع يحتوي على العديد من الـ service manuals لشركات واجهزة مختلفة
http://reza-najafi.co.uk/ServiceManuals.aspx

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## ghost_adel (9 مارس 2009)

مجهود غير عادى مشكورين كل الشكر 
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## m fadel (9 مارس 2009)

I have service manual for xray equpment any one can download
M fadel


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (14 مارس 2009)

اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
واتمنى الحصول على كتاب يخص تركيب كرسي الاسنان من الصفر يعنى من تركيبه فى الحجرة من حيث التصريف والمياه والكهرباء 
وشاكرا حسن تعاونكم


----------



## blackhorse (17 مارس 2009)

شكر خاص للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (17 مارس 2009)

وشكر اكبر للمهندس المحترم سمير طايع لان هالموقع كان ضايع منى من فترة ودايخ عليه بجد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سمير طايع (18 مارس 2009)

مهندس black horse مش عارف اقولك ايه بس بجد الف شكر على روحك الجميلة


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير

أبوعبدالله


----------



## المطيري1 (20 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء اريد ان اعرف عن جهاز ultra sound الخاص باالحوامل وكذالك اجزاءة وطريقة عملة


----------



## rashed2002 (8 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافيه يالغالي ........................................


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكوين يا احلى مهندسبن


----------



## حبيبي 25 (8 أبريل 2010)

POUR VOUS PBM TECHNIQUE CONSULTER LE CITE WWW.MEDISERVER.ORG


----------



## amiesab (9 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية و مشكورين جدا على عطائكم


----------



## xdevilx77 (12 أبريل 2010)

والله موضوع حلوو جدا 
وجزاكم الله الف خير يا مهندسين ويا جميع الطلاب المتفاعلين
تحياتي لكم


----------



## هاني محمود بوعمر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*كتيب الصيانه الخاص بجهاز الياج ليزر من انتاج شركة نايدك اليابانية*



م.الدمشقي قال:


> هذا كتيب الصيانه الخاص بجهاز الياج ليزر من انتاج شركة نايدك اليابانيه
> وهو يستعمل في انواع مختلفه من العمليات في العين منها عمليات لمرضى الجلكوما
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/efl16c




*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أرجو أن تعيد رفع كتيب الصيانه الخاص بجهاز الياج ليزر 

حيث أني محتاج إليه ضروري جدا و الرابط التالي لا يعمل
http://www.sendspace.com/file/efl16c*

و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو الخليل (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وأضم صوتي للأصوات المؤيدة


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

هل من أحد لديه فكرة عن صيانة جهاز ال mammograph موديل msm2 صنع شركة gmm الايطاليىة ؟.
موضوعك يا أخى وشكرا


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

أتمنى من الاعضاء كتابت أسماء الاجهزة باللغة تلانجليزىة


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 يناير 2012)

شكراً لك أخي م. الدمشقي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 يناير 2012)

شكراً لك أخ سمير طايع و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك أخ حازم و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 يناير 2012)

شكراً لك أخي م. الدمشقي و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mohabd28eg (16 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع وممتاز واضم صوتي اليكم


----------

